# Tony Iommi



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am a big fan of Black Sabbath and I found you the Tony Iommi had done some solo stuff and I have to say they are two of the finest albums I have heard.
The first Album called Iommi which is quite simply superb featuring the likes of Dave Grohl,Phil Anselmo,Ian Astbury,Billy Idol 

















































I know Alex 225 will like these two:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting that mate, Iommi is simply awesome. Really like the Billy Idol and Ozzy track. If you havent all ready read Ozzy's auto biagraphy, it explains why Tony Iommi play's the way he does not to mention all the things they got up to in Sabbath


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Iommi is one hell of a good guitarist,I can't recommend the first album enough:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry for the resurrect, found this through the link you posted elsewhere.

All I can say is yes, Iommi is amazing!!! Never bought this album, but remember it coming out. You gotta love youtube however!! 

All Effin amazing!!! :thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

You, Ross, despite your bizarre fixation with the bubbly stuff, are a god among men for posting those clips.

Cheers mucker :thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

McClane said:


> Sorry for the resurrect, found this through the link you posted elsewhere.
> 
> All I can say is yes, Iommi is amazing!!! Never bought this album, but remember it coming out. You gotta love youtube however!!
> 
> ...


No need to apologise for this particular resurrection Mr. McClane  :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I love Toni Iommi, to the extent I have one of his signature guitars from Gibson


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Reds said:


> You, Ross, despite your bizarre fixation with the bubbly stuff, are a god among men for posting those clips.
> 
> Cheers mucker :thumb:


Well I like to think I have a good taste in music:thumb


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

None of you guys into the Dio era Sabbath? I,ve just started listening to Mob Rules and Heaven and Hell(the album, not the group) again after about 20 years. Falling off the Edge of the World has to be one of my favourite riffs ever. Never really liked the Ozzy era Sabbath but I,m also at the moment listening to Ozzy,s Tribute album to Randy Rhoads and that fookin great as well.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

dcj said:


> None of you guys into the Dio era Sabbath? I,ve just started listening to Mob Rules and Heaven and Hell(the album, not the group) again after about 20 years. Falling off the Edge of the World has to be one of my favourite riffs ever. Never really liked the Ozzy era Sabbath but I,m also at the moment listening to Ozzy,s Tribute album to Randy Rhoads and that fookin great as well.


Rightly or wrongly, 1968-1978 for me. :thumb: Always leveled with the way Oz delivered things.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

McClane said:


> Rightly or wrongly, 1968-1978 for me. :thumb: Always leveled with the way Oz delivered things.


I think its because Heaven and Hell was one of the first albums I ever bought, I didnt start getting into rock music until about 1980, before that it was ELO all the time until I heard KISS ALIVE 2.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

dcj said:


> I think its because Heaven and Hell was one of the first albums I ever bought, I didnt start getting into rock music until about 1980, before that it was ELO all the time until I heard KISS ALIVE 2.


Often the way with Music/bands.... I'll readily admit I came to it all backwards having only been born in 1985. My dad was a Zep, Cream etc man, and I grew up listening to that, mixed with plenty of other olding things. But on Discovering Sabbath ("THE" band for me), it was all about the original and slightly misty eyed "back in the day" stuff. So I guess thats my reasoning.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I liked the Dio era of Sabbath:thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Ross said:


> I liked the Dio era of Sabbath:thumb:


Good man, I,m listening to loads of RJD stuff at the moment, Holy Diver etc and just need to get in the loft to dig out the Rainbow albums as well and stick them on the i-pod. Not listened to Stargazer for a long time and its one of my faves.


----------

